# National Flashlight Day



## Flying Turtle (Nov 22, 2003)

Get prepared, folks. According to a web site (holidayinsights.com) my son found, December 21 is National Flashlight Day. Do you suppose we should strap on all our lights and march about our neighborhoods? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2003)

Better get out my Positron Laser (5W cyan LS mod that was made for me about a year ago) and hit the bricks!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

But shouldn't it be called "National Flashlight *Night*" instead?


----------



## Techjunkie (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/December/flashlightday.htm


----------



## Coop (Dec 20, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> But shouldn't it be called "National Flashlight *Night*" instead?



No, "*Inter*national Flashlight *Night* would be better


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm going to make it a special point to use more of my lights tomorrow night!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 20, 2008)

Time to honor your flashlight(s). :twothumbs

Bill


----------



## Illum (Dec 20, 2008)

Should I post a link to Marty's flashlight day video again?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2RzgyvgjBM

it seems a little too early XD


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 21, 2008)

Not too early.
If you have not bumped the thread I probably would have missed it.
-22°C wind chill. Winter storm warning. Good day to check on my flashlights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2008)

This is the banner I posted on my website this morning to honour National Flashlight Day:


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 21, 2008)

YAYYY..... National Flashlight Day!! I've been waiting for months...lol. I've watched that video many times since I first saw it last year. I even have my wife signing it (not that she wants to, it just gets stuck in her head... then she complains that it's my fault for playing the video). Oh well!


----------



## Illum (Dec 21, 2008)

FlashCrazy said:


> YAYYY..... National Flashlight Day!! I've been waiting for months...lol.



dunno where you've been but its national flashlight day here everyday since DavidW first threw on his labcoat and declared CPF a community:nana:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 21, 2008)

Big_Ed said:


> I'm going to make it a special point to use more of my lights tomorrow night!!


 

I will be doing the same!

I will be honoring National Flashlight day tonight by using my Rally Advanced 3-in-1 Ultra Beam rechargeable 3 million candlepower spotlight, my Husky 2D 4 watt CREE, and my AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2008)

Would national flashlight day fall on June 21st in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 21, 2008)

In preperation for my favorite holiday on Tuesday evening I ZTS tested loads of primary cells, charged up every one of my Li-ions, lubed some threads, checked O-rings, and played LEGO.

Everyone should kill a couple of primaries outside tonight in honor of the day! Even if it is going to be 12 degrees.


----------



## Superdave (Dec 21, 2008)

Gonna go out and melt snow with my 9P right now...


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 21, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> dunno where you've been but its national flashlight day here everyday since DavidW first threw on his labcoat and declared CPF a community:nana:


 
:lolsign: Ok, you got me.  But it's just extra special today. :nana:


----------



## Illum (Dec 21, 2008)

FlashCrazy said:


> :lolsign: Ok, you got me.  But it's just extra special today. :nana:



not only its special, its an official holiday that we as flashaholics have the right and duty to press upon the nonflashaholics:nana:


----------



## Wattnot (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay . . . you guys are going to LOVE this. 

My kids like to tease me from time to time, about . . . you know 

But I find THIS when I get home just now . . . it's a result of sending that "holiday insights" link to my wise ***, teenage daughter.






I'm thinking of making it my avatar.


----------



## tygger (Dec 22, 2008)

That is the best cake I've ever seen in my entire life. :twothumbs


----------



## Jarl (Dec 22, 2008)

epic cake 

Definitely avatar it!

Bit gutted I missed this holiday... must pay more attention! Love the website though:



> *Did You Know?* The flashlight was invented in 1898 by Joshua Lionel Cowen. However, this wasn't his greatest invention. He also invented the Lionel train.



I beg to differ


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 22, 2008)

HEYYYYYYYYY!!! I didn't get anything like that! Just wait til' my wife gets home...lol. Seriously though, that is fantastic! :twothumbs


----------



## LED_Thrift (Dec 22, 2008)

That cake is beautiful and very thoughtful - you are a really lucky dad. *Definitely avitar material.*


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 22, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> But I find THIS when I get home just now . . . it's a result of sending that "holiday insights" link to my wise ***, teenage daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one ... I'm sure my daughter would have done the same if I had sent her the link. She's been doing a lot of Xmas baking lately.

Glad to see you have it up as your avatar! :laughing:


----------



## Norman (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi all,

Nobody's mentioned that National Flashlight Day is this Friday. I was going to start a new thread, but I stumbled across this one, which has both an interesting YouTube video and a cute picture; both of which are still available. 

There's still a few days to charge up your batteries and get ready!


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 18, 2018)

Is this really a thing?


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 18, 2018)

NOOOORM!!


Good bump.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 20, 2018)

WOW! 15 yr old thread w/ less than 30 replies.

Coincidentally, my first LED light w/ a Nichia in it should show up tomorrow on National Flashlight Day. I shall play w/ it whilst playing that Marty video. It's a Folomov 18650s.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 21, 2018)

Happy Flashlight day 2018 !!!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 21, 2018)

I'll celebrate with a classic. 
My 1969 Kel-Lite powered by 2-18500's lighting the filament of a Maglite 4 cell xenon.

After sundown edit:









It's a thrower.
Distant shed is about 50 yards. (45m)


----------



## tech25 (Dec 21, 2018)

Incan surefire e2e for me. Of course backed up by another couple of lights- just because. I really wanted my minimag but thats currently on my dads nightstand- he likes the warm low light.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 21, 2018)

Happy flashlight day !

This old thread ,It got me thinking,I miss some of my old lights. Would love to have kept my Nuwaii Q3 with flupic! 
I also sit here with my nitecore smart pd with GD led. Many times I find myself using many of my older lights. Mr Bulk Chameleon! Upgraded to xml. 
I still love the power of my D4, but in many ways I think some of the earlier lights are better. Better UI, better build quality that today’s production lights. 
(Not some of our great custom pieces.)
So much so that for Xmas I bought myself a MJP extream III. 
Anyone else feel this way ? List your most missed light of your past. 
My
Most missed,

Liteflux lf3


----------



## night.hoodie (Dec 21, 2018)

I wanted to thank this community, thank you so much, I am very grateful for the flashlight and battery education and support. May all of you have a National Flashlight Day that is bright.. or dim... whichever you prefer... whatever it takes. Shine on, CPFers!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 22, 2018)

Went with this old favorite:




Puts out about 25 throwey lumens.
Great 'round the house light from days gone by.

Note the Solitaire in the background for the sudden lights out while brushing teeth or shaving.


----------



## Norman (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi all,
National Flashlight Day 2019 is Saturday the 21st (tomorrow), so you're running out of time to prepare!


----------



## Burgess (Dec 21, 2019)

( ahem )


HAPPY NATIONAL FLASHLIGHT DAY, EVERYONE !


lovecpf
_


----------



## harro (Dec 21, 2019)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Would national flashlight day fall on June 21st in the southern hemisphere?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, this causes so many problems for us guys in the bottom part. 

It would have to be called National TORCH day,
At 37deg odd of latitude underneath, the day is about 14 1/2 hours long,
It takes too long to dust off all the lights and wipe the lenses with a microfibre and alcohol.

I guess though, in the spirit of the momentous occasion, us Southerners, could always ahhhh, ermmm, ' aquire ' several new lights to celebrate!!!


----------



## sledhead (Dec 21, 2019)

Well, according to an email or two......today is National Flashlight Day. Charge up and enjoy the night folks!  Better yet, buy yourself something!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 22, 2019)

To celebrate I walked out on my deck barefoot clicked through the settings on a tiny Manker T01 a few times, noticed my feet were getting mighty cold and decided at that point to celebrate "warm den night" instead.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm in.

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm in.


----------



## Norman (Dec 20, 2020)

Monday (tomorrow) is National Flashlight Day!

What's everybody doing to prepare? I'll be topping up some rechargeable batteries that haven't been used since the clocks changed in the spring.


----------



## AstroTurf (Dec 20, 2020)

Lighting a candle at my Flashlight Alter!!!


----------



## nbp (Dec 20, 2020)

Might swap a few rechargeables today and then plan for a night hike Monday night!


----------



## richbuff (Dec 20, 2020)

I am celebrating by turning money into flashlights.
And by shining the biggest ones into the sky.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 21, 2020)

Plan on going on a night hike to see the conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn. Should be similar to the star of Bethlehem at the first Christmas (that one was Jupiter and Venus in conjunction).


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Dec 21, 2020)

All my Aux lights are on High, and twinkling along the front of the shelf proudly flying the colors today, and later several alkaleak adverts will be defaced and burnt to honor the fallen.


----------



## adamlau (Dec 21, 2020)

lol...NFD


----------



## dotCPF (Dec 21, 2020)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Plan on going on a night hike to see the conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn. Should be similar to the star of Bethlehem at the first Christmas (that one was Jupiter and Venus in conjunction).



I wish to do the same, but it is super cloudy here today. Tomorrow might be clear enough.

Either way, Surefire E2D w/ MDC 219b in my left pocket, HDS 4K XPL in my right, SkyLumen Weltool W3vn4 in my bag, and a few others to play with. Funny, I had some strange urge to grab extra lights today (Solarforce L2 w/ SST40 P60vn and the new Manker MC13) even though I'll be super busy, maybe Flashlight Day is subliminal to my mind....

Cheers all!


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Dec 21, 2020)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Would national flashlight day fall on June 21st in the southern hemisphere?



Yes. I live just north of the Tropic of Capricorn and days are pretty long right now, like "dawn at 4AM and dusk at 7PM" long. Hardly any use for lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 21, 2020)

I'll be going back in time this year and celebrating with a 1x aa from the 1950's called a "Tom Thumb" light made by Fulton and a RayoVac Sportsman Jr. If things work out they are about as bright as a birthday candle. The beam from the #112 in the Fulton is a Mag Solitaire throwey beam and the RayoVac is like a Fenix E01 with a chapstick cap over it. 






The carbon zinc fuel cell completes the nostalgia


----------



## scout24 (Dec 21, 2020)

I wasn't quite as nostalgic, but took a nice walk tonightwith my SF M6. MN15 bulb a'la JS and a pair of 18650's powering it. It's a wonderful light. Throwy with great color temp. Happy NFD to my extended CPF family!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 21, 2020)

The irony is that UPS dropped off an order scheduled for Wednesday. A new model MagCharger in matte finish. 800+ lumens in a 2C sized flashlight. Reminds me of a modern day ROP light but fueled with LifePo4 technology instead of unprotected flat top 28650 hand grenades and lit by an LED instead of a nearly impossible to replace light bulb.


----------



## nbp (Dec 21, 2020)

Just went for a two hour hike with a buddy in the half frozen marsh/hunting grounds behind the house in the dark. Took my two newest lights, the Quark MKIII 16650 in slate blue and Acebeam T27, one in each hand, and had a BOSS 70 in my pocket just in case. The Quark has a fantastic white beam and outstanding flood with the new Nichia 319, which made it excellent for seeing what’s underfoot for picking a path. The Acebeam is a throw monster and quick bursts on turbo helped us scope for places to scoot across the wet areas and creeks. Got a little wet anyways since we had two warmer days so things started to thaw, but had a lot of fun anyways. Happy NFD!


----------

